

The Edge of Reason? - iPhone game developer's trademark battle - spatulon
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/the-edge-of-reason

======
sachinag
Tim Langdell is well-known for being a total dick about the use of the word
"Edge" in games. He's also on the board of the Independent Game Developers
Association. There's a recall effort afoot as a result of his pigheadedness:
[http://corvus.zakelro.com/2009/07/its-fun-to-stay-at-the-
igd...](http://corvus.zakelro.com/2009/07/its-fun-to-stay-at-the-igda/)

------
TrevorJ
What about the game Mirror's edge? No, wait, that's published by a large
company with a legal department. Not easy target there.

~~~
Osmose
But they tried to leech off of it:
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2581/3724300173_2680b2c023.jp...](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2581/3724300173_2680b2c023.jpg)

~~~
kenver
Am I imagining it or is their logo exactly the same as EDGE magazines logo.

<http://www.edge-online.com/>

------
Osmose
TIGSource has been tracking Langdell and Edge Games for a while now:
<http://www.tigsource.com/pages/edge-games>

The guy sounds like scum.

------
sengan
[http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/v?qt=adv&procstatus=All...](http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/v?qt=adv&procstatus=All&pno=&propno=&qs=&propnameop=&propname=&pop=&pn=&pop2=&pn2=&cop=&cn=langdell)

Well, he's been feeding lawyers.

------
chaostheory
This is a good lesson as to why it's a good idea to spend a little time doing
some quick trademark searches on uspto.gov

~~~
lutorm
The lesson is that it should not be possible to trademark dictionary words. Or
maybe the lesson is that someone should trademark "The" and then proceed to
haul in settlement profits?

